# Enregistrer GPS en JS à l'aide d'un script PHP



## johny12 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vous expose le problème : j'aimerais enregistrer la position gps ( et si possible la boussole ) d'un iPhone, sur mon ordinateur, le tout dans un fichier gps.txt ( par exemple )

Pour passer une variable JS vers le script PHP, j'utilise le code suivant ( pas de moi ) :
Page principale ( index.html) :


> <!DOCTYPE html>
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0;">
> ...



Script PHP ( main.php) :


> <?php
> echo "<h1>Screen Resolution:</h1>";
> echo "Width  : ".$_GET['width']."<br>";
> echo "Height : ".$_GET['height']."<br>";
> ?>



Et en temps "normal", j'utilise ce code pour afficher la position GPS ( lat, long, etc ... ) :



> <!DOCTYPE html>
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0;">
> ...



Et ma question est donc : comment pourrais-je donc bien faire pour, à la place de la résolution ( et donc possiblement l'enregistrer dans un gps.txt a la'ide du PHP, ça je sais faire ), faire passer les variables du GPS ?

J'ai déjà tenté de remplacer le "screen.width" par "position.coords.latitude", mais malheureusement, cela ne marche pas ... ( pas de demande d'utilisation de données GPS, ni de redirection vers le main.php )

Si jamais vous avez une idée, ou une solution toute autre ( ajax ou quoi que ce soit qui soit supporté par le iPhone ), je suis preneur.

Merci de votre attention =)


----------

